# Health foods worth mentioning



## Elvia1023 (May 11, 2015)

I enjoy a varied diet, love my food and also like to experiment. I take various things that can negatively effect my health so I try to counteract that when I can through my diet. I just wanted to briefly go over a few things many may find beneficial in adding to your diet. Most of these things I have never seen mentioned on here so figured I would. If anyone has used any or do in the future let me know how you find them. I will just copy and paste info to save time.

*Organic Dried Inca Berries*



Organic Dried Inca / Incan Berries also known as Golden Berries
Large Golden Berries, Sweet and Tart
Rich in Dietary Fibre, Pectin, Vitamins and Minerals
Contain the Two Essential Fatty Acids Linoleic and Oleic acid
High In Protein, Antioxidants (Flavonoids), Vitamin A, Iron and Low Sugar Content for a Fruit

 Inca berries have more kilojoules than dried apricots or sultanas thanks to a combination of carbs in the fruit and healthy fats in the tiny seeds.
 Like other dried fruit, about half their weight is carbohydrates with a lot of natural sugars. They?re around 50 per cent sugars on a par with dried apricots.
 For a fruit, they are surprisingly high in protein (6.4g per 100g), however, they?re not as high as goji which has 12g. Meat as a comparison is 20% protein.
 At 19 per cent, they have the highest fibre content of all dried fruit. A handful delivers about 8g which is 27 per cent of the recommended daily intake for an adult. Most of the other dried fruits contain about 8g, although dried figs come a close second with 14.3g fibre. It?s all due to those tiny seeds.
 Their potassium level equals that of apricots but they come up tops for their phosphorous content. There?s not much calcium (dried figs outshine them here and actually contain about 10 times more calcium than Incaberries).

*Organic Baobab Powder*



Organic Baobab Powder from the pure, raw fruit (pods) of the African baobab tree
Suitable for Vegans and Dairy, Gluten, Whey and Soy Free
Baobab is a great source of Antioxidants, Vitamin C, Potassium, Calcium, Iron, Magnesium and Dietary Fibre
Baobab is claimed to boost Energy Levels, Help Hydration and Support the Immune and Nervous System

 Typical Values per 100g
 Energy  217 kcal
 914 KJ 
 Protein 3.6g 
 Fat
 of which saturates  0.2g
 0.1g  
 Carbohydrate
 of which sugars 26.1g
 14.0g 
*Fibre 49.2g *
 Sodium 1.85g 

 Vitamins and Minerals
 Typical Values per 100g
 Vitamin C 101mg 
 Calcium 256mg 
 Iron 5.7mg 
 Potassium 2100mg 
 Magnesium 147mg 
 Copper 0.55mg 

*Bee Pollen*

High in Protein, Vitamin B (B1, B2 & B3), C and E, Iron, Zinc and Fibre, Gluten, Lactose, Soy Free.

 Energy 1730.2 kJ / 345 kCal 
 Protein(g) 16.7, Fat (g) 7.5, Saturated Fatty Acids (g) 2.3, Carbohydrate (g) 55.9 of which Total Sugars (g) 41.5, Dietary Fibre (g) 10.9, Sodium (mg) 40.9, Calcium (mg) 772.5, Iron (mg) 51
*
 Organic Moringa Powder*



Packed with Vitamins, Iron, Zinc, Calcium
Very high in Fibre, Antioxidants, Chlorophyll
Contains all 8 Essential Amino Acids
Gluten Free, Lactose Free
Suitable for Vegetarians, Vegans

 Typical Values per 100g
 Calories 205kcal 
 Protein 28.1g 
 Total fat 5.9g 
 Total carbohydrate 38.5g 
 Dietary fibre 49.2g 

 Vitamins and Minerals
 Typical Values per 100g
 Vitamin A 1.55mg 
 Vitamin B1 0.49mg 
 Vitamin B12 0.75IUmg 
 Vitamin B2 1.43mg 
 Vitamin B6 1.58mg 
 Vitamin E 64.4mg 
 Calcium 1.5g 
 Iron 60mg 
 Magnesium 475mg 
 Zinc 2.4mg 
 Potassium 800mg 
*
 Chia Seeds*

 Chia seeds contain a wide range of vitamins, minerals and trace elements. These include Calcium - Iron - Magnesium - Phosphorus - Potassium - Iodine - Zink - Selenium - Manganese - Vitamins A - C - D - E - K - B1 - B2 - B6 - B12 - Niacin - Folate - Biotin - Quercetin -  and more. It has been reported that orac value (antioxidant strength) for chia is higher than many berries and chocolate at a score of 10,250. Blueberries score is 8708 for comparison.
 Chia seeds are also high in protein. However not all proteins are equal. Amino acids are the building blocks of protein. Of the amino acids found in proteins, some can be made by the body while others are essential in the diet. Chia contains all 8 essential amino acids along with the non essential acids.

 Nutrition per 100g:
 Energy 2194kJ/524kcal, Protein (g) 21.2, Carbohydrates (g) 37.5, Of Which Total Dietary *Fibre (g) 33.7*, Soluble (g) 4, Insoluble (g) 29.7, Total Fat (g) 31.4, Of Which Saturates (g) 3.2, Mono-Unsaturates (g) 1.2, Polyunsaturates (g) 26.3, Of Which Omega-3 (ALA) (g) 20.4
*
 Organic Camu Camu Powder*



Bursting with Vitamin C
High in Fibre
Gluten Free, Lactose Free
Suitable for Vegetarians, Vegans 

 Camu Camu has more than 80 times the vitamin C of an orange (gram for gram).

 Typical Values per 100g
 Energy  314 kcal
 1320 KJ 
 Protein 5.6g 
 Fat
 of which saturates
 of which mono-unsaturates
 poly-unsaturates  2.5g
0.4g
 1.4g
 0.7g  
 Carbohydrate 55.6g 
 Fibre 23.4g 
 Sodium 0.26mg 

 Vitamins and Minerals
 Typical Values per 100g
 Vitamin C 5800mg 

 Others worth a mention but more well know would be *coconut sugar, coconut oil, red palm oil, argan oil, maqui berries, goji berries, cacao nibs, matcha tea and maca powder.*


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 29, 2015)

Manuka honey is another great one worth mentioning. I haven't used it for years but plan to start some fairly soon. I would always get at least a 10 UMF.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 2, 2015)

This is blatantly obvious and it probably provides the most health benefits out of everything. But it's worth a mention because even though obvious I do not have enough.... water. This really makes your body work more effectively and flushes out all the toxins and keeps us looking our best. I for one am not drinking enough water so gonna make an effort to have more. Gonna start squeezing a full lemon into 2 litres of water and drinking that throughout the day (on top of my usual intake).


----------



## louiedan8 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wow man, thanks for sharing! By the way, I like to experiment too. I would like to check it out. Does it matter that I have some problems with consumption the food which rich in vitamin C (skin eruption)? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sytic (Dec 21, 2015)

Actually helped a fair amount, cheers man


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 22, 2015)

I like spirulina in my shakes


----------



## annarosy (Jul 17, 2017)

I like turmeric for every morning!


----------



## brandfrys (Nov 15, 2017)

It's a great way to improve the diet plan. We can definitely get real results after following this simple routine. 
Can you please share some more details about the exercise plan how can i gain some more weight.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Dec 4, 2017)

Deep description! I am going to take Fibre 49.2g always from now. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 28, 2018)

theCaptn' said:


> I like spirulina in my shakes


I should try it for me. I heard great things about it.


----------



## Tealover12 (Feb 14, 2018)

Awesome info- thanks so much.

Here is another one worth mentioning: matcha

137 X the antioxidants of standard green tea
1573 ORAC units per serve
Totally natural
Almost zero calories
The highest concentration of EGCG antioxidant (the cancer killer!)
Any loads of L-theanine amino acid (helps concentration and focus)
Tonnes more health benefits too on this website: Matcha Health Benefits


----------



## solidassears (Feb 14, 2018)

Found this Organic Edamame Spaghetti and it's great! Pasta and sauce with lots of protein and few carbs:

https://thrivemarket.com/explore-cu...hRa1StpicQmV2JuOQL6PJtkyjcclq5FwaAmIDEALw_wcB

I found it at COSTCO, but this is about the same thing. It has a real nice texture, some chew like perfectly cooked pasta, not mushy at all.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Dec 2, 2018)

How do you use seeds in recipes?


----------

